
What Amazon Really Means When It Tells Seattle: Not Everyone Wants to Live Here - projectant
http://www.thestranger.com/slog/2017/10/11/25463964/amazon-tells-seattle-that-not-everyone-wants-to-live-here
======
Zanni
Too true. Seattle is an incredible city. Fantastic people, plenty to do, lots
of opportunity but still livable. Except for the god damn weather. I grew up
in the high desert in California and just couldn't deal with the constant
overcast. I left my job, my career and my friends to move to Hawaii. Couldn't
be happier.

